# Sky HD



## stupot101 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi, this is a UK-centric question.

We currently have Sky HD downstairs, and multiroom so we can get Sky Plus upstairs. The upstairs Sky Plus box has just died, so I'm thinking about replacing it with an HD box. 

As we already have HD downstairs and multiroom - does this mean to get HD upstairs we would just have to pay the £99 installation? Or would a different/extra subscription be required?


----------

